# GT Clippers at Hornets 7PM Central Tuesday 3/21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Clippers will be on the second night of a back to back.Let's hope they got quintuple overtime with the rockets and have a nine hour flight to New Orleans...Either that or the Hornets just remember how to win a ****ing game*

*Miraculously the Hornets are still only 1 game out of the playoff race.If only they could get their groove back*

*PREVIEW*​ 

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*

*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>16.2</TD><TD>8.4</TD><TD>9.4</TD><TD>10.9</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.3</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TD>7.7</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Marc Jackson </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TD>7.9</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>4.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.4</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>.1</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*

*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*

*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Sam Cassel</TD><TD>Cuttino Mobley</TD><TD>Vlad Radmanovic</TD><TD>Corey Maggette</TD><TD>Elton Brand</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>17.5</TD><TD>16.0</TD><TD>9.3</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>25.1</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>6.4</TD><TD>3.3</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TD>2.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Shaun Livingston</TD><TD>Zeljko Revraca</TD><TD>James Singleton</TD><TD>Daniel Ewing </TD><TD>Walter McCarty</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>5.3</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TD>1.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>3.9</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

we basically have to win this game. our good season is just going down the tubes and all of the hard work put in early in the year is just becoming wasted. we've had 8 STRAIGHT LOSSES.. averaging under 90 points during this stretch while our opponents are over the century mark.. that's definitely not good.. something needs to change with this because the longer this goes on, the harder this will be to come back from. the season is coming to a close and we're not in the playoffs ...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets have exceeded most peoples expectations. Most thought we'd end up this season with 12-17 wins. Most said we'd be rebuilding for 2-3 years and most likely they're correct. Miss the playoffs and get another lottery pick. Something we could really use. I would like to see them get a few more wins though. Hopefully they'll end their New Orleans homestand with a win against these Clippers. Go Hornets!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This little tanking session the Hornets seem to be doing could end up helping us. This draft looks like it will be pretty deep in terms of C's and PF's which is something we could defenitly use.

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. Its the middle of March Madness and my Tigers are still alive!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> This little tanking session the Hornets seem to be doing could end up helping us. This draft looks like it will be pretty deep in terms of C's and PF's which is something we could defenitly use.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately. Its the middle of March Madness and my Tigers are still alive!


Tigers vs. Duke. That should be something to see. Paul said he'd like to get Adam Morrison.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't the hornets have a second first round pick?If so who does it originally belong to?God they need some playas


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We need to win this one so bad, the team is really losing its motivations.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Don't the hornets have a second first round pick?If so who does it originally belong to?God they need some playas


Yes they do. It originally belonged to Milwaukee I believe.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess that they got the pick with Mason for Magloire...I believe that Milwaukee has slipped to the point that the Bulls might catch them and put them out of the playoffs.The pick may not have originally belonged to them though.Maybe they could fall out of the playoffs and it comes out high in the lottery.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Gonna be great to watch Chris Paul again, hopefully you don't tank in the Second again, I want to see a clsoe game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rasual Butler is playing great.

Chris Paul is great getting this team out in transition before the D gets a chance to set up...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

David West hits the shot to end the first quarter at the buzzer.

David West = money at the buzzer...any buzzer.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith in the game and he's playing pretty well. He's getting into the lane and drawing fouls.

He just threw down a nice jam on Radmanovic


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really really really hope Brandon Bass can work his way to getting minutes on this team.

:gopray:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally, we are getting back on track!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith getting more and more mintues...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rasual Butler with a career high...

K now time to put Brandon Bass in...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Butler is being a moster, how many 3s did he nail?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

supermati said:


> Butler is being a moster, how many 3s did he nail?


 He hit the last one. at least he apologized for that. Anyone think Cassell is going to say something?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> He hit the last one. at least he apologized for that. Anyone think Cassell is going to say something?


That was classy for apologizing for that last three. He said his daughter turned 8 and he said he would try and get her 8 three's. He ended with 7...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If this was back in the 90's he would be on his *** the next time he played the Clippers.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't care what the Clippers think right now.Rasual Butler isn't going to get many chances to bust 30 on anyone and I just want the damned win.It would be very nice if we could get on a streak the right way now,but the schedeule is pretty tough I think.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank goodness we snapped that streak! We're gonna win on Thursday too! :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hornets fans, gotta say props for beating us, I was expecting this.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

A big, FINALLY.
I'm sure the team will be the same as before the all-star break.


----------

